# Billing/Charge Slips



## 4uicode (Jul 30, 2008)

If anyone can assist me with providing me with a generic billing/charge slip that they use for their interventional radiology practice will be EXTREMELY helpful!
Thank you,

compliance auditor pulling out her hair!


----------



## mbort (Jul 30, 2008)

are you looking for any particular speciality or just IR?


----------



## 4uicode (Jul 30, 2008)

just IR


----------



## femongoo (Jul 31, 2008)

Have you tried the Dr Z interventional coding reference book?


----------



## KMANN73 (Aug 6, 2008)

What is your fax number? We have about six that our docs use.


----------



## 4uicode (Aug 11, 2008)

My fax# is 215-456-5789 attn:Gina

Thanks!


----------



## 4uicode (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tip and I will definitely check it out!


----------

